# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية

## سلطي أنا

جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية



هو اسم ارتبطت به كل كليات المجتمع في المملكة
أنشأت جامعة البلقاء لتنظيم عمل هذه الكليات والإشراف عليها


وهكذا وبعد مرور ال10 أعوام على تأسيسها استطاعت هذه الجامعة تحقيق ما تصبو إليه من رؤى وأهداف ..


نبذة عامة عن جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية :-



تعتبر جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية جامعة حكومية متميزة في التعليم التطبيقي الجامعي والجامعي المتوسط حيث تأسست بتاريخ 22 أب 1996 وبدا التدريس بها في العام الجامعي 1997/1998 وتضم الجامعة الكليات التالية:-

- كلية العلوم وكلية الهندسة وكلية الزراعة التكنولوجية وكلية التخطيط والإدارة وكلية الدراسات العليا والبحث العلمي وكلية الفنون الإسلامية التقليدية

- الكليات الجامعية والجامعية المتوسطة:-

- كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية

- كلية أصول الدين الجامعية

- كلية الطفيلة الجامعية التطبيقية

- كلية الأميرة رحمة الجامعية

- كلية الحصن الجامعية

- كلية عجلون الجامعية

- كلية الأميرة عالية الجامعية

- كلية العقبة الجامعية

- كلية عمان الجامعية للعلوم المالية والإدارية

- كلية اربد الجامعية

- كلية الزرقاء الجامعية

- كلية السلط

- كلية الكرك

- كلية معان

- كلية الشوبك

- كلية المركز الجغرافي الملكي الاردني

وتشرف الجامعة أكاديميا وتربويا وفنيا على كافة الكليات الجامعية المتوسطة الخاصة والحكومية والعسكرية والكليات التابعة لوكالة الغوث

أما بالنسبة للدوائر التي تعنى بتطوير التعليم الجامعي التطبيقي فهي كما يلي :-

1- دائرة المعلومات والتخطيط التقني

2- مكتب تطوير البرامج

3- مركز تطوير أداء أعضاء هيئة التدريس

4- دائرة الدراسات والاستشارات العلمية

5- دائرة الاتصال مع المجتمع





المعاهد والمراكز التدريبية

1- المعهد الوطني لتدريب المدربين

2- مركز التميز في العلوم الهندسية / كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية

3- مسارع السنكتروتون

التخصصات والدرجات العلمية التي تمنحها الجامعة

يطبق نظام الدراسة الفصلي وفق نظام الساعات المعتمدة وتمنح الجامعة الدرجات العــلمية ( الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة والبكالوريوس والدبلوم العالي والماجستير والدكتوراه ) لمختلف التخصصات المعترف بها من قبل مجلس التعليم العالي في الأردن ومن فبل اتحادي الجامعات العربية والجامعات العالمية وجميع الهيئات الأكاديمية المحلية والدولية

ويبلغ عدد التخصصات في الجامعة على مستوى الماجستير (11) تخصصا وعلى مستوى الدبلوم العالي (2) تخصصان وعلى مستوى الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة (88) تخصصا وتشمل:

أ – الماجستير:

1- الفيزياء

2- الكيمياء

3- علم الحاسوب

4- التخطيط الإقليمي

5- علم النفس التربوي

6- الموهبة والإبداع

7- هندسة المواد والمعادن

8- هندسة الميكاترونكس

9- القضاء الشرعي

10- الفقة وأصوله

11- العقيدة الإسلامية

ب- الدبلوم العالي:-

1- دبلوم التربية

ج- البكالوريوس

1- تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب

2- تكنولوجيا المعلومات /نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية

3- تكنولوجيا المعلومات / هندسة البرمجيات

4- هندسة الاوتوترونكس

5- هندسة الاتصالات والبرمجيات

6- هندسة التكييف والتبريد والتدفئة

7- هندسة المياه والبيئة

8- هندسة الآلات الحرارية والهيدروليكية

9- هندسة الصناعات الكيميائية

10- هندسة الميكاترونكس

11- هندسة الطرق والجسور

12- هندسة التعدين

13- هندسة الإنتاج والآلات

14- هندسة الحاسوب

15- هندسة نظم الحاسوب

16- هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس

17- هندسة المواد والمعادن

18- هندسة الطاقة الكهربائية

19- نظم المعلومات المحاسبية

20- نظم المعلومات الإدارية

21- تكنولوجيا الزراعة الحيوية

22- إدارة موارد المياه والبيئة

23- علم الأحياء الدقيقة

24- الاقتصاد

25-التخطيط الإقليمي

26- إدارة المكتبات والمعلومات

27- العلوم المالية والإدارية

28- المحاسبة

29- إدارة الأعمال

30- التحاليل الطبية

31- التصنيع الغذائي

32- العلوم الحياتية

33- التربية المهنية

34- التربية الخاصة

35- الخزف والفنون

36- الاقتصاد المنزلي

37- اللغة العربية التطبيقية

38- تربية الطفل

39- إدارة الفنادق

40- الدعوة وأصول الدين

41- القراءات القرآنية



42- الفقة وأصوله

43- الفنون الإسلامية التقليدية

44- الخدمة الاجتماعية

45- معلم صف /اللغة الإنجليزية

46- الكيمياء التطبيقية

47- اللغة العربية وآدابها

_ الدرجة الجامعية المتوسطة / الدبلوم :

تقوم الجامعة في مختلف فروعها بمنح درجة الدبلوم في تخصصات عديدة جاءت لتراعي حاجة سوق العمل وسأقوم إن شاء الله لاحقا بتفصيل هذه التخصصات ..


رسالة الجامعة



· ترفد الجامعة سوق العمل الأردني بخرجين متميزين بمؤهلات علمية عالية تلبي حاجة سوق العمل الأردني من المختصين والعمالة الماهرة بمستويات عالية تستجيب لحاجة سوق العمل المتغير تقنيا وتنظيميا

· تؤكد الجامعة على أهمية قيمة التفوق في التعليم من خلال الالتزام باستمرارية تحسين نوعية الإدارة والتدريس وتوفير التجهيزات والتسهيلات والخدمات والمعايير الأكاديمية والاستمرار في تحسين نوعية الخريجين والمتدربين

· تتوجه الجامعة إلى التعليم التطبيقي لتبقى سمة التطبيقية عنوانا للحداثة والتغير ومواكبة متطلبات العصر والتكنولوجيا التي تشهدها ميادين الحياة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية كافة والتي تتطلب التطبيق المستمر في التعليم والتدريب المهني والتقني على نطاق واسع وبما يكفل إشراك فعال لأصحاب العمل والقطاع الصناعي في تطوير الإدارة والبرامج والمسيرة التعليمية

· تتميز الجامعة بمرونة برامجها التعليمية للتتيح للطلبة المتفوقين الانتقال من المستوى إلى مستوى دراسي أعلى داخل الجامعة والجامعات الأخرى والتي تركز على إتاحة الفرصة للفئة المتفوقة من حملة الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة الانتقال إلى الدرجة الجامعية الأولى

المرافق الجامعية والأنشطة اللامنهجية

توفر الجامعة مرافق مساندة وخدمات متنوعة تشمل:

المكتبة , المركز الصحي , مكتب البريد , البنك , مركزا لحاسوب , المرافق الرياضية , الانترنت, السكن الداخلي للطالبات , المسجد , مكتب لمتابعة الخريجين , مركز لبيع الكتب والتصوير , الجمعيات العلمية والأندية الطلابية

نظام الدراسة:

يطبق في الجامعة نظام الدراسة الفصلي وفق نظام الساعات المعتمدة

التدريب والتعليم المستمر:

تسعى الجامعة إلى إتاحة فرص التدريب والتعليم المستمر في مختلف ميادين العلوم التطبيقية والإنسانية والطبيعية والفنون للطلبة والعاملين وأصحاب العمل وأبناء المجتمع المحلي والإقليمي لمختلف مستوياته وبما يساهم في تطوير المعرفة وتزويد المجتمع بالمختصين وحل مشكلاته الاقتصادية والاجتماعية على المستويين المحلي والدولي 


هذه نبذه عامة عن جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية التي تضم تحت مظلتها جميع كليات المجتمع في المملكة 

وساوافيكم بالمزيد إن شاء الله

----------


## الوسادة

*يا ويليييييييييييي هاد جامعتنا كبيرة و انا مش عارفة 



*

----------


## الوسادة

> جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
> 
> 
> 
> - كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية
> 
> 
> 
> 14- هندسة الحاسوب


 :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (96):

----------


## علي المجالي

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك :152003:

----------

